# Am I the only pro-home-birther who doesn't get the appeal of a water birth?



## SarahBear

Obviously the answer is "no," but it seems strange to me how overwhelmingly universal water birthing is for home and natural birthing. I don't get the appeal! Last birth was on the bed and I imagine the next one will be too.


----------



## bumphope

Yeah.... I don't want to rule out getting in the bath if I fancy it (we're lucky to have a huuuuge bath which the MW says is fine if I decide I'd like to birth in there) but I'm like you, its not something I'm thinking I'd be missing out on if I didn't do it... But then, I'd never choose a soak in the bath to relax either... 

x


----------



## krissie328

I am not super pro home birth for me because I am so worried/nervous about the process. However, I don't want a water birth no matter where I am. It just doesn't seem appealing at all.


----------



## Islas_mummy

I am pro home birthing and planning on one, for this little bun!

And I am no way having a pool! I went in the pool at my birthing center when i was laboring with my first. And I was out withing 5 minutes. It made me very uncomfortable!


----------



## lovelylaura

I used the bath with my first for a few contractions but i just felt like i was drowning! Which i was slightly annoyed with as i was looking forward to being able to relax in their as i love a bath but nope really not for me.


----------



## MindUtopia

I think it's just a great natural pain relief strategy that's easy and accessible (especially places where there isn't gas and air), so most people tend to just lean that way. 

That said, I planned to have a water birth and actually didn't like being in the pool (no surprise because I don't like baths or pools or being in the sea, etc.). I had my daughter on dry land on our bedroom floor after walking around my house and up and down the stairs while pushing. That worked much better for me. I just liked moving around. But I also think you never know what might feel right at the time, so I'll still arrange to have a pool next time, but I'm also perfectly happy for another dry land birth. I didn't feel like I needed the pool for pain relief and coped great without it.


----------



## sannod

I used the water birth tub at the hospital with my daughter... my labour was only 3 hours total so I was already bearing down when I got in.... maybe only in for 20 mins but felt no pain during actual delivery and needed zero support to hold myself up and deliver the baby myself... also felt cleaner afterwards... it was really nice and turned me into a huge advocate... I wouldn't necessarily labour in one but I'm a walker/swayer...

planning for a pool at home this time... I do worry it will be too big compared to the tub and not offer the same upright support.


----------



## RaspberryK

Well what star signs are you all? I'm a water sign and love water, labored a long time in the water and unfortunately didn't birth there. 
Xx


----------



## SarahBear

How does the water relieve pain? I've heard it does, but I don't really understand how that works. By the way, there is no "gas and air" for home birth where I am. If you birth at home, there are no drugs. 

As for the comment of feeling no pain during the actual delivery, I think that's pretty common whether you're giving birth in water or not. The only discomfort I felt during the actual birthing, was when I tore. It was a mild discomfort and a mild tear.


----------



## RaspberryK

Because it's warm and relaxing. I was in agony out of the water but so relaxed in the pool the midwife didn't think I was contracting xx


----------



## MrsWatson

I love water, and leading up to the birth of my second I will probably spend most evenings in the bath to relax and get comfy, however.....I hate the thought of a water birth!

I think I'm put off by seeing floaters! Soory, TMI!!!


----------



## BunnyN

The thought of a water birth sounded awful to me to be honest. I'm not a big water person and only like baths if they are scolding hot. For me birth in the water just sounds awkward, messy, cold and wet, not at all relaxing. The MW seemed quite excited about a water birth when she saw I had a good space for a pool but when I said it didn't appeal she said she had been the same with her three births. I did take a couple of showers during the labour and the water felt nice but I couldn't move around like I wanted to in the shower and there was no way I was going to sit or lie down so I didn't stay there long. Lots of people find it gives great pain relief and it is supposed to help prevent tearing.


----------



## bevan88

Ha no, ive had 2 home births stood at my sofa :happydance: I dont like water!:shrug: so water birth a big no no for me.


----------



## Dragonfly

I didnt have home births but I am for hb. I was offered water birth but I just couldn't like it. I dont know it sounds like its not for me.


----------



## aliss

I had a pool set up but never used it - I don't know why, I just rejected it. I stayed in the shower oddly enough, and had no interest birthing in the water.


----------



## MommyJogger

I want water available during my home birth for two reasons:
1) in case I need it for pain management. I won't know if I'll feel loads better in the tub until I try it.
2) I see all these videos of women squatting and holding on to chairs or being supported squatting by a partner and that just doesn't look comfortable to me, especially when I see the videos of some poor mamas being dangled from hands gripping around their armpits (seriously, ouch!). If I really feel a big urge to squat for longish periods of time (and I felt a _huge _urge to get up and do squats/shimmies with my first when I was stuck in the hospital bed before the epidural), I want a weightless, effortless squatting sensation rather than the dangling/struggling to hold my weight on my pregnancy cankles through contractions one.
I might never use it, but that's okay. Better to have it and not need it, imo.
ETA: just realized I didn't actually address the post. I want the water there for practical purposes, but the idea of giving birth in water doesn't really _appeal _to me. I'm a huge bath person and I stick my nose up every time someone calls it "washing in your own filth", but I've seen just how much blood, poop, and sick I'd be floating in if I did the whole thing in the water and... urgh. If it helps me, I'll put up with it, but I'm not one to think about being in the water as an ephemeral experience I don't want to miss out on.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

im not keen on a water birth, had a HB last time and was fine without it. im a swayer/walker and was in no pain until crowning. im a firm believer in mind over matter!


----------



## Waiting4bb

I'm not crazy about water birthing one way or another. I mean if it helps great, but I'm not planning on having a birth tub or anything. I got in the jacuzzi at the birthing center with my daughter and the water didn't help one bit. Then again I had been induced, had an IV, and was having terrible back pain so it would probably have been different in a less intense setting. But I hear ya. It definitely is a big deal in most home births it seems.


----------



## Button#

I laboured in water with my first in the birth centre and it was such a relief to get in the water, it helped the pain instantly. Unfortunately I didn't give birth in water.

This time I would like to go for a home birth but a pool wouldn't be practical, I'd rather be at home than in water if I have that choice.


----------



## SazzleR

I'm planning a home birth this time & aren't hiring a pool. My MW couldn't believe it so I guess it is the norm :shrug:

With DS, I had a hospital birth & liked the idea of a water birth. Until I went into labour! I didn't want to sit/lay down whatsoever when it came to it. I tried a bath when my contractions were about 5 mins apart & only last through 2 before having to get out! I just wanted to be on my feet!

It therefore seems pointless to hire a pool this time. I assume I'll feel the same in this labour so am planing to labour in the living room where there's the most space to move around.


----------



## Pearls18

I've done a water hospital birth and dry home birth (pool didn't get filled in time). I'm the kind of person when I'm feeling ill I take a bath so it's a natural relaxant to me, I started pushing within 10 mins of getting in the pool first time which I think is because I was relaxed and comfortable. Having said that my dry birth was great, I don't remember much pain I think when you're pushing naturally your body takes over and I don't remember a lot of pain either time. But the water pool was much cleaner, contained the mess and DS1 came out squeaky clean lol, but I bled a lot more second time and barely at all in the pool so that was probably why.

I would always opt for water,but know dry birth is ok if I had to. I was terrified how I would cope without a pool. It's funny how it's seen as a "natural" thing but there doesn't seem much natural about giving birth to baby in water :haha:


----------



## MissRhead

I'm having a homebirth but not having a pool. I was going to get one incase I wanted to labour their but for me giving birth in one scares me, I actually can't explain why. If I feel like it ill use my bath early on


----------



## Kess

It's funny, I am not a bath person, much prefer showers, don't much like swimming etc. Not a water baby at all. Didn't think I'd want a water birth, but I'm so glad the MW persuaded me to have the pool ready incase I wanted it - you wouldn't have got me out without a crowbar once I was in!




RaspberryK said:


> Well what star signs are you all? I'm a water sign and love water, labored a long time in the water and unfortunately didn't birth there.
> Xx

Not sure that works, I'm a fire sign and enjoyed my water birth!




MommyJogger said:


> ETA: just realized I didn't actually address the post. I want the water there for practical purposes, but the idea of giving birth in water doesn't really _appeal _to me. I'm a huge bath person and I stick my nose up every time someone calls it "washing in your own filth", but I've seen just how much blood, poop, and sick I'd be floating in if I did the whole thing in the water and... urgh. If it helps me, I'll put up with it, but I'm not one to think about being in the water as an ephemeral experience I don't want to miss out on.

You may be surprised. There was no sick at all in my birth, anywhere, let alone the pool, and no poop either. Only a tiny plume of blood when I tore, and a bit of lochia-type stuff, which I ended up with some of in the bath every day for the next few weeks anyway. I certainly wouldn't want a pool if it was like you described!


----------



## Live42day

It works for some and others not. When I went in the the birthing pool, everything was better for me and baby was born not too long after.


----------



## tinkerbelle2

I was thinking I was alone, I want a HB but don't want a water birth, maybe a bath, at start (we don't have a shower) but I don't want to labour in water, I want closeness with DH, I want to be able to move freely, I don't feel Id get that with a water birth, Plus we have all new carpets through out downstairs, I am not risking wrecking them


----------



## Pearls18

tinkerbelle2 said:


> I was thinking I was alone, I want a HB but don't want a water birth, maybe a bath, at start (we don't have a shower) but I don't want to labour in water, I want closeness with DH, I want to be able to move freely, I don't feel Id get that with a water birth, Plus we have all new carpets through out downstairs, I am not risking wrecking them

Just wanted to say (I'm not trying to force you lol, I had a dry birth at home and it was great :thumbup:) but I find you actually get quite a bit more freedom with a water birth, it's more comfortable to move around and easier to get into different positions, and you can always get in and out if you wish. Plus, I actually found my dry birth much messier than the water birth I had (all be it the water was in hospital) because with a water birth it tends to be more contained, with a dry birth it all has to go somewhere....! But that said we put down plastic sheeting and it protected most things. Obviously I guess it's if some thing goes wrong with a water birth it could get messier. But both are great, the best thing about home is having the option.


----------



## SarahBear

When I went into labor, it was early in the morning and I figured I'd take my midwife's advice which was to let my husband sleep and to take a bath. Except, I NEVER take baths and the tub was not clean. So I cleaned the tub. By the time that was done, a bath sounded very unappealing. I was a bit over-due for a shower, so I took a shower instead.


----------

